

Amoco Oil Company Looked at Cold Fusion, Confirmed Energy Gains - mrb
http://newenergytimes.com/v2/library/1994/1994Lautzenhiser-Amoco-Cold-Fusion-Short.pdf

======
mrb
3 different versions of the report are available here:
[http://blog.newenergytimes.com/2011/12/27/amoco-oil-
company-...](http://blog.newenergytimes.com/2011/12/27/amoco-oil-company-
looked-at-lenr-in-1990/)

